# The Good News Thread



## Erestor Arcamen

Right now things are tough and the world is kind of a dark place. The media seems to favor sharing all of the horrible, awful news that's out there and that was the case even before this stupid virus started spreading. So I thought it would be a good idea to share good news. It can be anything whether it's something that's happened in your life or to someone you know/care about or it can just be a news story. Did you see something that made you smile and thought it could make others as well? Let us know about it and spread some happiness!

I'll start:









Therapy dog, 'Dogtor Loki,' delivers 'Hero Healing Kits' to health care workers


A 2-year-old Rottweiler named Loki supports hospital staff with virtual therapy sessions and "Hero Healing Kits."




www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This Boy Wrote A Poem About His Autism. Now He Has A Publishing Deal


A 14-year-old boy's poem about Autism that touched the lives of millions of people is being turned into a children's book.




www.sunnyskyz.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Already posted on the Songs forum, but as it could easily be lost among the "funny" stuff, maybe it should appear here too?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Already posted on the Songs forum, but as it could easily be lost among the "funny" stuff, maybe it should appear here too?



Works for me! While we obviously can't ignore that there is negativity and darkness in the world, I think it's also important to remember that there's positivity and good too. That's what this thread is for, to bring those positive stories to light because everyone needs some happiness in their lives, especially in the current times.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's a message from Korea:





And one from the Beach Boys:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Students Use Money For End-Of-School Trip To Help Family Who Lost Home And Farm In Fire


On October 30, 2019, the farm of a family in the village of Grüsch, Switzerland, burnt down.




www.sunnyskyz.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watch this dad react as his son hits a homer over the fence


A proud dad who had been practicing with his son all month was all joy when his boy hit a homer over the fence. It didn’t matter that the ballpark was empty. TODAY’s Savannah Guthrie has your Morning Boost.




www.today.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------

